# Derelict signal box at East Winch,Norfolk.



## oldbuoy (Mar 31, 2009)

ollyjohn/DSC05876.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## RichardB (Mar 31, 2009)




----------



## Virusman26 (Mar 31, 2009)

Em, is that it? No history, no interior shots, and just one big overgrown wreck of a house? I'd go and get some real explores under your belt before showing us anything like this again!


----------



## HypoBoy (Mar 31, 2009)

Is that a big cellar in pic 1, or is it on the side of a cutting? Not far from me, so I might have to take a closer look


----------



## shatters (Mar 31, 2009)

HypoBoy said:


> Is that a big cellar in pic 1, or is it on the side of a cutting? Not far from me, so I might have to take a closer look



For some reason I can't see pic 1. This may have been better put up as a lead rather than an explore 

Phil


----------



## HypoBoy (Mar 31, 2009)

shatters said:


> This may have been better put up as a lead rather than an explore



I'll probably pass close by next weekend, so I might have to take a detour. I can't pinpoint it on google maps though. Any pointers oldbuoy?


----------



## shatters (Mar 31, 2009)

HypoBoy said:


> I'll probably pass close by next weekend, so I might have to take a detour. I can't pinpoint it on google maps though. Any pointers oldbuoy?




Directly across the road from the station

http://maps.google.co.uk/maps?f=q&s...=52.72345,0.516306&spn=0.000687,0.001228&z=19

Phil


----------



## danelectro (Mar 31, 2009)

Come on guys have a heart, at least the guys trying. 

OldBouy, where is East Winch, wouldn't mind having a little look


----------



## Black Shuck (Mar 31, 2009)

danelectro said:


> Come on guys have a heart, at least the guys trying.
> 
> OldBouy, where is East Winch, wouldn't mind having a little look



Hello Electro. The station site is about 7 miles from Kings Lynn just off the a47.I have been there. It is on the disused Lynn To Dereham Railway. I was at anither station on the line not long back at Middleton towers.Do you fancy an explore? If so P.M me.


----------



## Labb (Mar 31, 2009)

*It will soon be gone*

This old derelict signalbox is to be moved to one of the stations on the Mid Norfolk Railway.


----------



## Black Shuck (Mar 31, 2009)

Labbegutt said:


> This old derelict signalbox is to be moved to one of the stations on the Mid Norfolk Railway.



No it is Not. It was the inside Lever Frame which was taken. It went to Thuxton station Box.


----------



## Virusman26 (Mar 31, 2009)

danelectro said:


> Come on guys have a heart, at least the guys trying.



REALLY?!?!How exactly?


----------



## shatters (Mar 31, 2009)

Well might not be a good report, but it's a great find. If it means someone else will go inside it's got to be worth it in the end. 

Phil


----------



## Virusman26 (Apr 1, 2009)

Call me mad but there don't look like there's gonna be much but over-growth in there. Not really a great explore, plus the photo's added across all of his posts are quite awful!!!!


----------



## shatters (Apr 1, 2009)

Virusman26 said:


> Call me mad but there don't look like there's gonna be much but over-growth in there.



You could say the same about a type 24 pillbox or an ROC post, but it doesn't stop a lot of us from climbing across moors a god knows what else to document their existence. 

Phil


----------



## Virusman26 (Apr 1, 2009)

All I'm saying is that one photo of an over grown wooden shed don't really justify space on and urbex forum. If there were some interior shots, some history and some interest then it's worth it. There are some allotment shed round the corner from me in better condition and of more historical value than this, so what is the story?


----------



## shatters (Apr 1, 2009)

Virusman26 said:


> All I'm saying is that one photo of an over grown wooden shed don't really justify space on and urbex forum. If there were some interior shots, some history and some interest then it's worth it. There are some allotment shed round the corner from me in better condition and of more historical value than this, so what is the story?



Come on Virusman  , we had a full thread about stench pipes. One of the great things about DP is that we have a very laid back attitude as to what constitutes an explore (compared to some other sites) . As a new member we should encourage Oldbouys participation on the site, he may be new to the digital world.

On the Furness railway we had 30+ signal boxes at one stage or another, all the redundant ones were demolished as soon as they fell out of use. If this was near me I would be out at first light to check it out. 

As I pointed out in my first post on this thread it would have been better as a lead instead of a report, but it is still a useful addition to the site.

Phil


----------



## shatters (Apr 1, 2009)

http://www.mnr.org.uk/news/2008/eastwinch.jpeg

This was taken October last year, so I guess oldbouys pictures must pre-date this.


Don't know how much will be left now.

Phil


----------



## T-bar (Apr 1, 2009)

I'm with virusman on this one Pics and more info otherwise forums clog up with to many posts like heres an old shed (cant see it for a mound of ivy).................


----------



## Black Shuck (Apr 1, 2009)

Sod it I will get over there and get inside and take some decent shots o.k. Its a nice box and yeah the photo is an old one. There is no Ivy on it now as it was all cut away. I also know quite a bit of the history of the line as well! A Shuck speciality!


----------



## Black Shuck (Apr 1, 2009)

Labbegutt said:


> This old derelict signalbox is to be moved to one of the stations on the Mid Norfolk Railway.



Labbgutt if I am wrong I will put my hands up and say so. Sorry you were right the whole Signal Box from East Winch is going to be rebuilt at Thuxton Crossing on the M.N.R to help control a new Passing Loop. My apologies.


----------



## Labb (Apr 1, 2009)

*Thank you Black Shuck*

Thanks for posting that I was right. I was 100 % sure that I was right, but I really started to get worried when you wrote that I was wrong. I saw the box was gone and I was pretty sure we were talking about the same old box.


----------



## Black Shuck (Apr 1, 2009)

Labbegutt said:


> Thanks for posting that I was right. I was 100 % sure that I was right, but I really started to get worried when you wrote that I was wrong. I saw the box was gone and I was pretty sure we were talking about the same old box.


Is the Box gone as we speak then or is it still in situ before it goes to the M.N.R


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Apr 5, 2009)

From reading this thread, it appears that the actual existence of this box on its original site is in question. This highlights, what to me appears to be the major fault of this 'report' - using old photographs in what construes to be a current explore. This action can cause all types of confusion and maybe wasted effort for other people, who may wish to visit the location.

The originator of the thread is not the is not the first person to do this (if indeed they are old): however, I feel that dating all photographs with correct month and year (as the vast majority already do), is very important in researching/deciding on future explores.


----------



## Dieter_Schmidt (Apr 5, 2009)

Oldbuoy... are you new to the whole forum thing?


----------



## Black Shuck (Apr 5, 2009)

If it is an old photo then that is not good coz it can give people a wrong impression.


----------



## BigLoada (Apr 7, 2009)

shatters said:


> Come on Virusman  , we had a full thread about stench pipes. One of the great things about DP is that we have a very laid back attitude as to what constitutes an explore (compared to some other sites) . As a new member we should encourage Oldbouys participation on the site, he may be new to the digital world.
> 
> Phil



Well said mate. Personally I would love to find an old signal box. I know of only two in my home county and they aren't accessible at all due to being privately owned but I am always on the lookout for more.


----------



## Black Shuck (Apr 7, 2009)

BigLoada said:


> Well said mate. Personally I would love to find an old signal box. I know of only two in my home county and they aren't accessible at all due to being privately owned but I am always on the lookout for more.



To be honest they are a very rare commodity in this day and age. I know of at least 4 in Norfolk in situ but 3 of thm are in Private ownership and the other has been stripped of all the Lever frame.


----------



## BigLoada (Apr 7, 2009)

Black Shuck said:


> To be honest they are a very rare commodity in this day and age. I know of at least 4 in Norfolk in situ but 3 of thm are in Private ownership and the other has been stripped of all the Lever frame.



One of the ones I am talking about is in north Northumberland. Some rich dude bought the land and house and the signal box but when he wanted to totally modernise it the council refused, basically stopping him vandalising a great piece of railway history. Now he isnt bothering to restore it, he is letting it rot unfortunately.


----------



## danelectro (Apr 7, 2009)

Virusman26 said:


> REALLY?!?!How exactly?



Why not try and encourage people to do better than to just drive them out, it's all very well being an "expert" but I would have thought that a forum is not just about knowing everything, it's about helping others out, sharing your finds, knowledge, and giving tips to others. frankly it's easy to criticise, but unless you back your criticism up with plausible explanations, then it's pointless.

If we all knew everything, then what's the point of a forum??????

To be honest, I wouldn't be surprised if Oldbouy has now p***ed off, which is a shame, because regardless of the "quality" of the report, the guy was/is enthusiastic, which in my view is a great shame if he is now not. It's not like he was some chav scum out to destroy.

Honestly, what next.


----------



## crickleymal (Apr 7, 2009)

danelectro said:


> Why not try and encourage people to do better than to just drive them out, it's all very well being an "expert" but I would have thought that a forum is not just about knowing everything, it's about helping others out, sharing your finds, knowledge, and giving tips to others. frankly it's easy to criticise, but unless you back your criticism up with plausible explanations, then it's pointless.
> 
> If we all knew everything, then what's the point of a forum??????
> 
> ...



AOL. I thought this was supposed to be a more friendly forum than say 28DL. If someone keeps posting c**p then fine.


----------



## HypoBoy (Apr 12, 2009)

I passed through that way earlier today, so took a slight diversion to check out the current state of it - sadly, there's not enough left to warrant anything more than a quick snap out of the car window.


----------



## Black Shuck (Apr 12, 2009)

That really is a very sad sight indeed. At least the top half of the Box has gone back to do what it was meant to.


----------

